# What Morph Is This King Snake???



## twentyeggs (May 25, 2018)

Hey I have been looking everywhere for a California King snake that looks similar to this picture but I cannot figure out what morph this is. The best guess from pet stores and what I've read online is: "high white" "reverse stripe" "Aztec"..? Any help is appreciated.


----------

